# Update: Allan will be on at 11:30 EST now, Roughly 1/2 Hour Later



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

As is typical we've learned in previous years, Allan is a machine when it comes to prepping for Le Mans and that means interviews, photo shoots and more. We've just gotten a text that he's running about a half hour over from his Audi West London appointment. We now expect him at 11:30 EST or in about 1 half hour's time. Thanks guys.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Excited for this.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

He's now in the car and should be on in about less than 10 minutes.


----------



## Audi Sport UnofficialPage (May 30, 2011)

can't wait for that, thanks a lot Fourtitude for this unique opportunity


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2004)

Woo-hoo!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Update 2. Just got an email that they're online. Expect responses shortly.


----------



## DannyTK (May 29, 2011)

Big thanks, it's interesting to know more on Allan with this.


----------



## Razgriz8484 (May 30, 2011)

Great news


----------

